
Show HN: Wurfel Engine – isometric game engine with Open world, block based - BSVogler
https://github.com/BSVogler/WurfelEngineSDK
======
BSVogler
Today I want to present you my game engine. I have worked on it for almost
five years. I also wrote my bachelor thesis on the rendering. I am planning on
releasing a short book based on my work but before I finish said I want to get
some feedback. I want to share what I learned and the huge amount of work with
the world. It would be sad if this would be lost on my hard-drive therefore I
publish this under BSD license.

In its current state some major things are missing to compete with other game
engines. As a single developer it is hard to compete with engines like unity.
There are some things which could be improved to make this more accessible for
further development. For example someone already gave me the advice to add
unit tests. Also there is a need for small game demos.

As I am switching my career directions to AI development and AI safety I
rarely find the time to work on the engine any more.

